
Can Amazon's Echo Dot Make a Good SIDS Alarm? – I, Cringely - protomyth
http://www.cringely.com/2017/04/26/15429/
======
bhhaskin
I wouldn't trust a device such as the Echo Dot to be reliable enough (or any
IoT device for that matter). It was never build for that purpose.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Indeed. He's talking about something that needs FDA certification. AWS (powers
the Dot) is great, but even they'll tell you not to depend upon it for life-
critical workloads.

